# Best Shirt/shirt material for Sports



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Morning All, 

I have just taken up playing racquetball with my sisters other half and it gets too bloody hot in the court as there is no air conditioning and obviously no windows! 

I was just wondering what type of clothing material is best for keeping cool as it gets like a bloody sauna in there?!

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Well, Most of the running tops that I have, vests, t shirts, long sleeve etc is that shiny material. Nike dri-fit type material.

Decathlon stores have the same type of material in their products but very cheap.
One at Thurrock.
They dont necessarily cool you down but the fabric takes the sweat away from the body and dries quicker.
Cotton gets wet and stays wet.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Anything from the Nike Dri-fit or the Adidas Climacool range will be perfect. :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

In reality playing squash will get you hot, but its more a case of not having your cloths cling to you that will make it less uncomfortable.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

alipman said:


> Well, Most of the running tops that I have, vests, t shirts, long sleeve etc is that shiny material. Nike dri-fit type material.
> 
> Decathlon stores have the same type of material in their products but very cheap.
> One at Thurrock.
> ...


As one descovered last night :lol:

Thanks chaps. I Know the material you mean, I think I may even have a shirt like that hanging in the wardrobe that I havn't worn for years!

I havn't played any sports for years. Trying to get fit again hence the new bike and now playing racquetball. Used to play tennis so need stop trying to play racquetball like I would play tennis!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I find synthetic wicking materials breathe the best but remember to wash them because they REEK if you forget!

Merino based layers also wick very well, dry quickly and never stink - hence I tend to cycle in them and run in synthetics,


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

wiking shirts seem to be the in thing at the mo. 
i use the nike dri fit stuff and it works for me.
Also if your on a budget nip into tk max they have loads in there usually about £10


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I believe that Aldi and Lidl usually have sports clothes which is made from the the same material. Usually very cheap.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Popped into Sports Direct in the end and got a Nike Dri-fit t-shirt. Definately better than wearing cotton!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Oh, and another thing.

Ensure you stay hydrated as when the body sweats without much water inside it apparently secrets more salt in the sweat which dries on the skin and you end up with sore nip nips.

Read some thing on these lines in a running magasine. that and also why runnings get black toe nails.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Helly Hensen Lifa tops are hard to beat


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have an Underarmour clingy top thing.

It gets soaked but allows the sweat to evapourate cooling it down. So much so that i have to take it off afterwards to stop myself from shivering.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

I have acouple of different ones , Dri fit Nike, Puma etc...

The best i've found is the Under Armour "Heat Gear" the material is really light and breathable.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Helly Hensen Lifa tops are hard to beat


I swear by these lifa cool transporter shirts.

I've tried adidas climacool, nike dri-fit, under armour heat gear and still the helly hansen lifa cool are the ones I keep coming back to.


----------

